# FlipperHost Does Migration of Some Customers During Christmas Holiday, Customers Complain



## drmike (Dec 23, 2013)

Flipperhost, a recent LEB offering company with three locations seems to be quick migrating customers here during the Christmas week.

From one LEB post:



> "Flipper just pulled the rug out from below a number of customers with a forced migration..
> 
> really… make customers migrate during the holiday period? bad decision.
> Oh sure there was a warning a couple weeks ago…. then they went silent until the past couple of days, which finally gave ip addresses of the new vps machines. There’s a deadline of until the 27 or 29 to complete the migration before they shut down the old vps machines… yeah great call there.
> ...


A seeming Flipperhost rep responded:



> "All migrations are done live and notified well in advance. More over as long as the migration is live (old and new vps s stays online till you tell us to shut down the old vps.) That said be it weekend or night the timing is simply irrelative to subject. We migrate all your data and notify you with your new ip for you to change your dns at your domain at your own convenience. If weekend is bad for you then do it on a Monday or Wednesday. As for the deadline we simply need to put a deadline though feel free to ask more time and we will grant it.
> 
> If anyone ever complains we quickly check the nodes and 90% of the time the issue is just an abuser at a node, which I believe is a good thing and gets resolved simply by suspending the abuser. Hardware failure should be much worst I believe.
> 
> Still we are sorry for the way you feel about us though now that you must have moved to a never gonna migrate host, we wish you the best of luck."


No word on which location is being impacted.

Seems like the latest provider fad is forced migrations without much definition of why by providers.  We've seen a number of similar ones recently.


----------



## Jack (Dec 23, 2013)

Can you try formatting it a bit better, hard to read.


----------



## drmike (Dec 23, 2013)

Fixed for @Jack.  Happy holidays mister.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 23, 2013)

FlipperHost has an interesting WHT advertising strategy: give all of your data centers free advertising in your offer's thread title and forget to mention your own company's name



> *HOSTDIME, QUADRANET, COLOCROSSING, UBIQUITY - Budget VPS - Instant Setup at $3.50*


----------



## Jack (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm guessing you're posting this due to them migrating to 'new' IPs ect not just thats it a hardware migration?


----------



## drmike (Dec 23, 2013)

I am unclear what they are migrating and why.


----------



## Jack (Dec 23, 2013)

Is Flipperhost and Fliphost the same?


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 23, 2013)

Jack said:


> Is Flipperhost and Fliphost the same?


No, different companies.  Fliphost was recently purchased by Query Foundry (CloudShards)


----------



## Jack (Dec 23, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> No, different companies.  Fliphost was recently purchased by Query Foundry (CloudShards)


Was about to say that would be a reason for a migration the Cloudshards take over..


----------



## texteditor (Dec 23, 2013)

Much like BuyVM and BuyMyVM are different companies, so are FlipHost and FlipperHost.


----------



## FlipperHost (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello all readers and drmike,

Seeing this decided to register with vpsboard to be able to answer our current and prospective clients here too.

Actually the header is not accurate as the migrations have started on December the 14th and ends on December the 26th. While the deadline for customers to simply change their ips at dns was 27th of December we decided to extend the deadline by 10 more days.

As to which location and how many Nodes effected of off the migration only 1 location and 2 nodes effected which is Texas. Under 80 vps s, under 50 customers in total effected.

Warm Regards

Ceko


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't quite understand what the issue is



> "Flipper just pulled the rug out from below a number of customers with a forced migration.. [...] Oh sure there was a warning a couple weeks ago….


I mean if they had a few weeks notice... and this person seemed to know that there was a warning issued.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Dec 28, 2013)

Jack said:


> Is Flipperhost and Fliphost the same?


Nope, however we have heard this quite a few times 



DomainBop said:


> No, different companies.  Fliphost was recently purchased by Query Foundry (CloudShards)


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## concerto49 (Dec 28, 2013)

We wouldn't mind having Flipperhost too


----------



## FlipperHost (Jan 1, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> We wouldn't mind having Flipperhost too


Who knows maybe we also would not mind having Cloud Shards if the terms are right.


----------



## concerto49 (Jan 1, 2014)

FlipperHost said:


> Who knows maybe we also would not mind having Cloud Shards if the terms are right.


Maybe we should discuss this?  Time for some secret deals.


----------

